# Honey mustard



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Verry Verry Verry Verry simple recipe that we use in the food industry

1 part honey to two parts mustard

If you find that to sweet, than take 1/2 part honet to 2 parts mustard.

Try it with stone ground mustard.... its awesome!


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

1 part honey
1 part cider vinegar
1 part mustard
1 part Miracle Whip

Yummm...

BubbaBob


----------

